# Apache commons net SFTPClient



## fleckdalm (9. Jan 2012)

Ich verwende zur übertragung der Daten via FTP die Klasse FTPClient der apache commons net Library was auch gut funktioniert! Jetzt wollte ich das das ganze verschlüsselt ist(=> sicherer) und habe den FTPClient durch den SFTPClient ersetzt. Nur aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert jetzt gar nichts mehr obwohl keine Exceptions geworfen werden oder so! Weiß jemand ob man da irgendwas speziell machen muss damit das funktioniert?

Danke, Grüße fleckdalm


----------



## irgendjemand (9. Jan 2012)

code wäre vielleicht ganz nützlich ...
auch kann es sein das du kein SSH zugang hast *SFTP = SSH FTP*


----------



## fleckdalm (9. Jan 2012)

Naja es gibt nicht viel relevanten Code...


> SFTPClient sc= new SFTPClient();
> sc.connect(...);
> sc.login(...);


Und dann egal ob ich sc.retrieveFile(...); sc.storeFile(...); oder was auch immer mache es funktioniert einfsch nicht während es wie gesagt beim normalen FTPClient svhon funktioniert!
Hat da jemand eine Idee? Es wäre nämlich schon besser wenn die Übertragung verschlüsseltwäre!

@irgendjemand 
Danke für deine Antwort, meinst du das ich am Server (bplaced) keinen SSH zugang habe und es gar nicht an meinem Code liegt?

Grüße Fleckdalm


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Jan 2012)

FTPS sollte das mittel deiner Wahl sein, sofern bplaced SSL/TLS bei FTP anbietet. SFTP ist was komplett anderes!


----------



## fleckdalm (9. Jan 2012)

Echt? Dann habe ich da wohl was verwechselt!
Werde ich mir dann morgen mal genauer anschauen!

Danke, Grüße fleckdalm


----------



## irgendjemand (9. Jan 2012)

leider gibt es im deutschen wikipedia nur sehr wenig infos über SFTP und FTPS ...
im englischen findet man deutlich mehr ...

aber grob

SFTP : FTP over SSH -> setzt SSH zugang vorraus
FTPS : FTP over SSL/TLS -> setzt SSL/TLS für den FTP-dienst vorraus

wenn du keinen SSH zugang hast kannst du auch kein SFTP nutzen ...
FTPS sollte heutzutage eigentlich von vielen hostern unterstützt werden ... bei eigenen ftp-servern müsste man mal google fragen ob man da was mit OpenSSL machen kann ...


----------

